
Doomsday Docker security hole uncovered - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/doomsday-docker-security-hole-uncovered/
======
heyjudy
My professional opinion is K8s is a hot, steaming mess and using it is more
about new widget hype and job security than making system insance management
better.

